# Questions about furcons.



## Nattea (Sep 8, 2009)

What do you do there? How many people are nice and worth talking to? How many people are creepy and would take your money and leave you on the street? Are furcons limited to anthro art, or does it depend on the booth itself? How does the art thing work anyhow? Anyone have pictures? Videos? Which cons are worth driving miles, and some aren't worth a single penny? What age is commonly there? If you are 13, which I am, is it more suited to older adults?

I have more, but I'll leave it at that. If this is posted in the wrong board, then I'm sorry.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Nattea said:


> What do you do there?



To have fun




> How many people are nice and worth talking to?


Some are worth talking to and others can be nice.



> How many people are creepy and would take your money and leave you on the street?



I've heard it happening at cons, esspeically at the con that I went to in July.



> Are furcons limited to anthro art, or does it depend on the booth itself?p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2009)

Nattea said:


> What do you do there? How many people are nice and worth talking to? How many people are creepy and would take your money and leave you on the street? Are furcons limited to anthro art, or does it depend on the booth itself? How does the art thing work anyhow? Anyone have pictures? Videos? Which cons are worth driving miles, and some aren't worth a single penny? What age is commonly there? If you are 13, which I am, is it more suited to older adults?
> 
> I have more, but I'll leave it at that. If this is posted in the wrong board, then I'm sorry.



I have fun. I suit up. I make people laugh or try to. I also socialize.

There are going to be many nice people to get to know, but you have to learn how to broach casual conversation. To date there has never been a problem with a robber per say...but if you are female you want to be careful. It's the same as going anywhere.

Normally we don't have problems in conventions. Sometimes though we do.

The day part of the convention can be family friendly, and good enough for kids or young teens. The night though? Some of functions are not for the young. What do you expect though? Not everything can be dumbed down just so children can be there.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 8, 2009)

Nattea said:


> What do you do there?



Depends on what you like, and on the con. The one I went to had events and shows all through the days, and into the evening.



> How many people are nice and worth talking to? How many people are creepy and would take your money and leave you on the street?



You've got a full spectrum of people at cons, and of all ages, so I'm pretty sure you'll find your own comfort zone there. Meeting people randomly may be difficult,, but they have social events anyway, so it's not impossible.

Also, I ran into a guy in Pittsburgh that asked if me, my boyfriend and friend were lost. We said we were looking for a bathroom, so he said if we each gave him $2.50, he'd tell us where to go. I'm just looking at his 3-pound golden crucifix hanging from his gold chain like, "uh, we have a tight budget, sorry." We weren't even _asking _ him for help. But yeah.. I'm sure you can find people who'll screw you over, heheh. Just stick with some friends, and don't trust strangers.



> Are furcons limited to anthro art, or does it depend on the booth itself? How does the art thing work anyhow? Anyone have pictures? Videos?



What Zeke said in response to these. Check around FA or youtube.



> Which cons are worth driving miles, and some aren't worth a single penny?



Anthrocon's supposed to be the biggest. There are lots though.. maybe this'll help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions#Active_events


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 8, 2009)

Nattea said:


> What do you do there?



Attend panels, talk to people, play around in the gaming rooms, eat with friends old and new, try new things, buy arts, all sorts of goodness.



> How many people are nice and worth talking to?



About the same ratio as you'd meet on the street, maybe a little better.



> How many people are creepy and would take your money and leave you on the street?



See answer to previous question.



> Are furcons limited to anthro art, or does it depend on the booth itself?



Depends on the booth. Some people are happy to draw humans, some only stray as far from furries as elves and demons and such, and some say that if it doesn't have a muzzle and a tail, it's not their bag, baby. YMMV.



> How does the art thing work anyhow?



People draw. Some people draw for fun. Some people draw for money (and hopefully fun), and those people will want money for their art.



> Anyone have pictures? Videos?



All over the interwebs. Pick a convention and google it, and you'll find footage from *somebody*, probably on YouTube.



> Which cons are worth driving miles, and some aren't worth a single penny?



I respectfully decline to answer this question on the grounds that I am biased. >.> (I hear Furry Fiesta doesn't suck!)



> What age is commonly there? If you are 13, which I am, is it more suited to older adults?



You'll see a lot of young adults there, ranging from 16 up to 25, and well beyond. We get our share of old farts like me, too. That said, cons are what you make of them; if you decide you're going to have fun, you're right. If you decide you're going to be miserable, you're right.



> I have more, but I'll leave it at that. If this is posted in the wrong board, then I'm sorry.



Right place, no harm done.


----------



## Nattea (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh wow! Thanks for the responses. The nearest furcon near me is in Chicago, or the Midwest Furfest, a place where my mother an father have been dreaming visiting again for awhile now. My mother, being the person who decides in this situation, isn't too keen on going to something where we dress up in suits. In all honesty, I can't blame her. This isn't a uh...popular sort of thing, and therefore generates alot of confusion. So, in a sense, she believes you all are drunken 40-year old men selling porn to young children. So uh...the media's lies aren't exactly helping the situation.

So, here's some more questions I have. Has anyone been to the Midwest Furfest before? Is it worth going to annually, or for a first-time furcon? How overpriced and/or convienent is it for food, money, location, and transportation? Will you be attending this year? Do you know anyone that will be selling art/comics/figures/ect. there?

Thanks again for telling me about this. Because, as much as it's odd and far-out-ness, I'm drawn and in love with it. <3


----------



## RailRide (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, let's dispel a couple of mis-perceptions right here:


> My mother, being the person who decides in this situation, isn't too keen on going to something where we dress up in suits.



*Myth#1: Busted!*--Furry cons aren't costume balls. _None_ of them require _anybody_ to bring or appear in any kind of costume/fursuit/whatever. The only thing you have to wear while attending convention functions is a little (usually) credit card-sized badge that proves you paid your registration fee. Beyond that, you're free to be as outlandish* or conservative as you wish.

*as long as it doesn't violate public decency


> So, in a sense, she believes you all are drunken 40-year old men selling porn to young children



Anything adult-rated is hidden from view. Minors have different badges, and dealers are _required_ to make certain they do not touch anything marked off-limits to the underage.

Show her this article from the Hartford Advocate:
http://www.hartfordadvocate.com/article_print.cfm?aid=3873

The reporter went undercover, certain she'd find all sorts of debauchery. She found pretty much the opposite.

The _Opie and Anthony Show_ has been angling to send one of their interns to FurFright this year (mainly for laughs--theirs is a show built around comedy). While reading the conventions's Code of Conduct on the air, the show's hosts were wondering aloud whether anybody there actually has any fun in the face of all the restrictions spelled out in that document.

---PCJ


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 9, 2009)

> What do you do there?



Lots of stuff. Look up a schedule for one of the more popular ones. Websites for conventions like Anthrocon and Megaplex all have their schedules online.



> How many people are nice and worth talking to?



You want me to answer this honestly, or lie? Because honestly, not many are worth talking too.



> How many people are creepy and would take your money and leave you on the street?



"Creepy" and "take your money and leave you on the street" are two different things.

There are usually quite a bunch of "creepy" people, depending on your definition.

If anyone manages to take all your money and leave you, you probably did something stupid to give all your money to him anyway.



> Are furcons limited to anthro art, or does it depend on the booth itself?



Well, given the nature of the convention... considering it's a furry convention, a large majority of the art is furry. Some people do furry and human art, but it's extremely rare or not at all that you see a human artist at a fur con. We aren't their target audience.



> How does the art thing work anyhow?



You take a pencil and draw lines so they look like a picture.

If you can't tell, I don't quite understand what you mean.



> Anyone have pictures? Videos?



Google and YouTube.



> Which cons are worth driving miles, and some aren't worth a single penny?



I really can't think of a furry convention I've gone to and DIDN'T enjoy. I've been to Megaplex, Furfright, Conifur (though this one died years ago), Anthrocon and probably others I don't remember.



> What age is commonly there? If you are 13, which I am, is it more suited to older adults?



A large majority is usually 18+. If you're 13, you might not be able to even go in depending on the convention. And you won't find one that will allow you in without a parent/guardian.



> How overpriced and/or convienent is it for food, money, location, and transportation?



Transportation is the same no matter where you fly. It isn't going to get more expensive because you're going to a fur con.

Food is extremely overpriced, like it is at any tourist destination, convention center or hotel.

I don't quite understand what you mean by "how expensive/convienent is money and location".


----------

